# What are the chances?



## love_x_3

I've been divorced for 1 year now, but have had an on and off relationship with my exhusband ever since, trying to reconcile.
About a month ago I came to realize that it's not working out this way and we finally talked about us splitting for real this time.
I still love him deeply, but I can't take this anymore. We had a long talk and he admitted that he loves me too, but he's fighting his own demons (depression, PTSD, MLC and more) at the moment and can't deal with our issues in addition.
He later gave me a letter telling me all this again and that he will always be there for me and our 3 kids. Telling me he wishes me all the best and that he hopes I'll find someone worthy of my love and that will give me the love and affection I need and want.
Apparently he's started seeing another woman for about a month now too.
I am so sad, but I understand it has to be this way.
I'm hurt because he's already seeing someone and that he makes our split so final, because in all honesty I was hoping that our parting would lead to reconciliation down the road.
Is there a chance for reconciliation between us even though he sounds like he's done with me for good (by wishing me I'd find someone who can love me) or does that not mean much and there could be a chance for us?
We've been together for about 13 years and have 3 children together.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Hi love x3 sorry you here. Yes their is always a chance however there are decent people
Out their to have a relationship with. I would suggest that you take care of yrself 
And yr children. Maybe develop some new hobbies like exercising riding a bike etc
Even taking self defense classes anything to get yr mind off of yr ex and on to yr self
He sounds like a cake eater based upon what you have shared I would also 
Consider some individual counciling and work on yr issues etc.

Good Luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

